# Acer aspire 5633 keeps getting blue screen of death!



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

My Acer keeps getting the blue screen, it seems to be getting hot I think, is there any way I can check what the problem is? it's running Vista HP.
Thanks


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone please?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

we would need a bit more information to help. One would be the blue screen error code (looks like 0x0000007F) 

also if you go to the windows vista forum there are a few guys there that can dissect the crash log and tell ya exactly whats wrong. but lets start with the error code, sometimes that usually gives a good look into a problem.

If the BSoD only shows up for a second before the laptop restarts, then do this to turn off the auto restart so you can get the error code. Click start > Right click Computer > Click properties > Click Advanced System Settings > Click Settings under startup and recovery > Uncheck Automatically Restart under System Failure.


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

ok it's just done it again, it's come up with
0x0000007e
0xc0000005
0x8e4a13ad
0xc43ac8f8
0xc43ac544
then
lv32lav.sys address 8e4a1a3d base at 8e40000

not sure if this means anything, but any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check this out first...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/930979


Also try running HDD diagnostics and Memtest86+ to test your RAM.


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

hi, thanks for that, not had a lot of luck with it though, the ms link seems irrelevant and I'm not sure what or how to use the other things, can you help again please? seems to be something to do with the webcam, I have tried to install the new drivers, but it only seems worse if anything...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

The HDD diagnostics should test your HDD for hardware errors. Same thing with Memtest86+. Links are on my sig. Get the ISO files and use ImgBurn or Nero to burn the image into a blank CD. Copying them directly to a blank CD would not make them work... USE a CD BURNING PROGRAM. 

Boot from the CD drive and the diagnostic will start as soon as it boots up.


----------

